# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Zweitboard fr schweren Aufsteiger im Kabbelwasser

## fst

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein Zweitboard fr strkere Winde und Kabbelwasser, vor allem an Binnenseen.
Wasserstart klappt meistens, heuer steht Schlaufen fahren und halsen auf dem Zettel. Ich bringe knappe 100kg auf die Waage. 
Momentan bin ich auf einem 145er Freerider mit Segeln zwischen 6.5 und 8 unterwegs (meistens Silvaplana). Fr strkere Winde im "Tiefland" ist diese Kombi aber etwas gross, deswegen suche ich ein kleineres Brett, welches ich mit einem 5.3er und 6.5er Segel nutzen mchte.

Welches Volumen sollte ich mir da genauer anschauen? Ich gehe davon aus, dass die "blichen Verdchtigen" wie 3S (alt), Rocket oder Magic Ride gut passen knnten. Oder sollte ich eher nach FreestyleWave/Freemove-Brett Ausschau halten?

----------


## wavemaster

Lorch Breeze oder Lorch Glider wren geeignete Bretter fr dich.
Gru
Rolf

----------


## fst

Die habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Welche Grsse wr optimal?

----------


## wavemaster

Moin,
ich wrde sagen zwischen 115 und 125 Litern. Je nachdem wie sportlich du bist.
Gru
Rolf

----------


## fst

Danke fr die Tipps. Ich knnte ein 113er Novenove FSW-Board kriegen, das wr dann schon fast zu klein, oder?

----------


## surfaff

Moin, ich kann Naish GT und Naish starship empfehlen. Beide haben eine sehr gute Kontrolle und sind frs Erlernen der Halse sehr geeignet. Naish GT in der Gre 120, Naish starship in der Gre 115 Liter (de ist etwas "lebendiger"). Ich hatte einmal den GT 120 Liter und war sehr zufrieden. Ich denke die passen zu Dir. Zum Lernen sind allzu sportliche Boards nicht unbedingt die erste Wahl. Ist aber, wie immer, auch Stil- und Geschmacksache. Gru Frank

----------


## murshund

grundstzlich kannst du fr die Segelgren von 5,3 bis 6,5 auch kleiner Boards um die 105 lt. fahren. Voraussetzung ist ein sicherer Wasserstart. Die kleinen Boards haben den Vorteil, dass sie sich bei strkeren Winden und Kabbelwasser besser kontrollieren lassen und dadurch entspannter zu fahren sind. Sie sind wendiger aber dadurch wird je nach Board das Halsentraining schwieriger. Auerdem gleiten breitere Boards besser an. Freestyle Waveboards sind in der Regel noch wendiger und dadurch eher nicht fr dich zu empfehlen. 

So, lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich wrde meinen Wasserstart perfektionieren und danach ein Freemove Board mit 105 - 120 lf empfehlen. Das Board sollte einfach zu Halsen sein und aufgrund deines Kpergewichtes gut angleiten. Um dir in deiner Wahl sicher zu sein, empfehle ich dir das Brett in den entsprechenden Bedingungen zu fahren. Die Testberichte sind zwar nett aber oft merkst du erst beim Fahren, dass dir ein Brett viel Spa bereitet.

Gre und viel Erfolg
Stefan

----------


## fst

Vielen Dank fr die wertvollen Tipps. Ich werde die Augen nach Brettern in dieser Klasse offenhalten.

----------

